# IGM list --NEW database---



## brancsikia (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

The stock specific IGM numbers were transferred into a database.

Some guys spend hundreds of hours for programming and filling up the data into the new database.

Now you can filter for genera, families, status etc. and you can even combine the criteria.

A lot of pictures were added and we try to add stock specific pictures continuously if they are available.

Thanks to all who helped so far and I hope we will soon get "Acknowledgments" to mention all the people who contributed data to the list.

We are still looking for information to find errors and to update the status of the stocks if there are mistakes (e.g. Ephestiasula pictipes, IGM 93 seems to be lost, anybody still have these?).

With the database we try to provide an English version (maybe we should add American English too :huh: ?)that does not mix the languages. Please report mistakes.

It is still the same address for the IGM list. Thanks!


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2011)

This may be a really stupid question that I should already know. Can someone explain the IGM system?


----------



## brancsikia (Apr 10, 2011)

Rick said:


> This may be a really stupid question that I should already know. Can someone explain the IGM system?


Hi,

I just copied some explanations:

"In 2007 the IGM numbers site was launched on http://www.hotel-grille.de/IGM-Nummern.htm

The numbers are stock specific and the idea is (like in other taxa already used) to identify and label individual stock to compile a list with information on species that are bred. The IGM numbers should help for example to find the correct counterparts for your Mantodea stock, give an overview on the "available" species for enthusiasts as well as scientists. The more people use this system the more useful it is (e.g. avoid hybridization or mixing stock of the same species that requires different breeding conditions)."

As well as to get a unique identifier "the IGM number" for not yet identified stock the number will help to track the species if the identification was wrong…


----------



## massaman (Apr 10, 2011)

This is too much work if you ask me I am just going with the names of species that people have currently and thats good enough for me!


----------



## brancsikia (Apr 10, 2011)

massaman said:


> This is too much work if you ask me I am just going with the names of species that people have currently and thats good enough for me!


Of course it is not mandatory just a service for the community to provide data on a specific stock.

I do not understand what you mean with "this is too much work"?

To keep the list up to date? You are right but it is done for more than 4 years now and it is possible.

Or do you mean it is too much work for you to add the (short) number with the (long) names of the species?

Cheers


----------



## sufistic (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the effort Kai. The IGM is very useful in taking control of captive-bred stock, keeping them in check and maintaining their numbers.


----------



## brancsikia (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Shaik! We are trying to add as many stock specific pictures as possible at the moment.

Especially for genera like _Hierodula, Rhombodera, Sphodromantis, Creobroter, Acontista, Odontomantis, Tropidomantis_ and others with more than one species in captivity it is helpful to distinguish the stocks, to have some data about their origin and to avoid to mix different species.

Soon there will be more species added to the list like an unidentified "zebra mantis"  , Parymenopus davisoni and others.

Cheers,

Kai

Use the "updated filter" to find the newest changes and new pictures.


----------



## sufistic (Apr 14, 2011)

Fantastic Kai. I've seen photos of that "Zebra Mantis", have you identified to species level yet? I'm glad that you guys have stabilized Parymenopus.


----------



## brancsikia (Apr 14, 2011)

sufistic said:


> Fantastic Kai. I've seen photos of that "Zebra Mantis", have you identified to species level yet? I'm glad that you guys have stabilized Parymenopus.


The "Zebra Mantis" is not identified yet. We need males and some more specimens, it will take some time. Parymenopus is still "tentative" and it is the first offspring. We will see with the next generation if Parymenopus can be stabilized.


----------



## sufistic (Apr 14, 2011)

brancsikia said:


> The "Zebra Mantis" is not identified yet. We need males and some more specimens, it will take some time. Parymenopus is still "tentative" and it is the first offspring. We will see with the next generation if Parymenopus can be stabilized.


I wish you guys all the best with stabilizing Parymenopus and all the other newer species in culture.


----------



## PragmaticHominid (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, this is really awesome! Thank you for putting so much work into this, it's very useful.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 14, 2011)

Rick said:


> This may be a really stupid question that I should already know. Can someone explain the IGM system?


I doubt very much that you are the only member who doesn't know. You were the only one to ask. Here is a brief description from their site:

*About IGM*

IG is a German abbreviation for "interest group". The IGMs goal is to bring together mantid information and mantid enthusiast from any kind: private breeders and keepers are welcome to join as well as scientists are.

The IG Mantodea organizes conferences and provides several services for the mantodea community as for example picture and breeders databases, discussion boards, rearing and breeding reports and so on.

IG Mantodea works in cooperation with TERRA TYPICA.

Get in touch with IGM using [email protected].






What is not mentioned is that they give a number to well captive mantis cultures, so that their "pedigree" can be traced by reference to the number and key.

Shaik has a nice description of the group on his forum.

I should mention that it is not proper to check the name of a species in your possession against the IGM list and then add the number, since you have no idea, usually, where your strain originated. An IGM number is rather like an AKA pedigree, it requires provenance.

Hope that helps!  .

Oh, and congratulations, brancsikia, on providing a much needed service,

and thank you and the committee.


----------



## sufistic (Apr 14, 2011)

As always, Phil said it best.


----------

